#       (   )

## kazak_vmik

!

, ,     **  (    )    ?    ,         ?           ?

*  3*  (      ).

----------


## Ego

,        ,

----------


## kazak_vmik

> ,        ,


  ?    ?

----------


## Ego

,   -         ,   ,

----------


## kazak_vmik

> ,   -         ,   ,


,  !
*      ? :-)*

----------


## Andyko

,       ,

----------


## kazak_vmik

> ,       ,


     ,     .            .

----------


## Ego

,

----------

*kazak_vmik*           .    ?  138 .  ?!

----------


## EugeneD

-   ?       - ,  .    , ,       - !       ,      -      ...   -           ,   .    ? , !

----------


## Ila2010

.   15 .  (      ) - .

----------


## EugeneD

,     ,  ""  -   !   8.

----------

()            .

----------


## katusha-albert

,      , ( ) ,          530 (  ),     6000 ,         (      ).

        6 ,    3000(     20000).  ,      ,    !        .

----------


## 328

> !
> 
> , ,     **  (    )    ?    ,         ?           ?
> 
> *  3*  (      ).


  ..
141330,  ,
 -, . .1 1
  00000000000
 305000000000000
. 8-(915)-000-00-00




     ,       16,12,2020 .      :

 2011____0,00 .
 2011_____0,00 .
 2011 _____0,00 .




      .

                                   ..

                                                                                                       _______________2011.

----------


## .

-      :Smilie: 
       .     .

----------


## Maria_R

?    ,     1,5     .   6500        ,              .
    -   ?            ?

----------


## .

> 1,5


-          ,           
   ,

----------


## Maria_R

> 


  .        ,             ,     -.

----------

,        .
 - , , .
 -  .

 ,        ,         2-    ..  .
 ,             3     .   .

----------


## 2007

> ,             3     .   .


     ?         .

----------

> ?         .


   ,        ""    ))
    )))
    2-.  ,  -      ,    ))
   ,      9437    .        .

----------


## .

**,  ,              6%  :Smilie:

----------

-  -     , -           ,      -   ,     ..  ,     .... :yes:

----------

.      ...   ,    .    ,           .      0 .  ..               .  Ѩ.       .

----------


## .

**,     .       :Smilie:

----------

> **,  ,              6%


     . (   ),           27 000      :  -   9000 .  ..          21000  ,     .      .

----------


## .

**,      :Smilie:    ,       .   -    :Frown:

----------

> .      ...   ,    .    ,           .      0 .  ..               .  Ѩ.       .


         .    .        . 
   ,         3 ?

----------

> .    .        . 
>    ,         3 ?


         ?

----------


## Ishka22

6%.  !       !       !   ?   ?   ,     ? !

----------


## 2007

> ?


.    ?       .    ,      .
        .
  6%          / (   )       ..  ..

----------


## Ishka22

!!!

----------


## skyw

.     -   ,    .         .      .
    .          .         .   .       ,     .                     -  .     .  -     4000-5000  .      .  - ,  .       .  -   -       5000  ,                .   ,    .          ,        -         2012  (           -     ). ..         ..    .           -2,  ,      .    .        -  ,  .  ,        ,    - ,    ...        . - -            . 
      ?     ?                 ...

----------


## Julia113

.         .     6%.     ,    ,    :        .   .    .   ,       2013,    1     2014 .  ,  ,

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## skyw

-.       ,        ..        2014  )




> ,       2013,    1     2014 .  ,  ,

----------


## skyw

0   -          ?      ,   ,    .





> ,

----------


## .

> 0   -


  .

----------


## skyw

.        .   .
          .      .        2014  )




> .

----------


## .

> .        .


 .   ,          )) -

----------

,     6%  .     (  ),            6 .              6       ?...  ,         (,   )

----------


## .

> 6       ?.


   -     ,   -      




> .  ,


    6%

----------


## ybocharova

()          ,    ..        2012        (   .. 8 220 /).     ,        .        ,  ,       6%, ,     2012     ( ,       ).

----------


## 00

> .


     ?  , .

----------

,     ?         ?         -  -   .            .    -    .    3....  .....

----------


## .

> 


         ?   -     ?

----------


## 2013

,   ,     2013  (        ).   ,     .

----------


## Vyacheslav16

.  ,   ,        ,    .       ,    .            . (), ,      .

----------

2012     ??          ,   ....     ..     ??

----------


## Vyacheslav16

> 2012     ??          ,   ....     ..     ??


  !    ,   .  ,  .  :Wink: 
Update.  ,       .     .    ?

----------


## 2007

> ,   ....


       ?

----------


## __

> -     
>        .     .


,  ....
        (-2)   ( . )  ( ,  )  :Smilie: .       ..   ,  .
   ,      . .          :Smilie: )

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## 00

> .  ,   ,        ,    .       ,    .            . (), ,      .



            !)

----------


## vasbond

3   ...  .

----------


## nika-zinoveva

()    .   3- (  ). ,   : "     - 200 000  .   ".   "  200000  .,     "  " ( .. -).   " ,         ".        ,       (((

----------

2014 .,   ,      .      ?       3  (        13900 (  )*5 =69500)

----------


## .

> 2014 .,   ,      .


         .  -

----------

*.*, !

----------


## .

!     !

----------


## -k

2013        .          .     ,   12-    2.    -6%. , ,      , .              .          .   ,         ,        . ..     6%.  , .     ,    , ,    ,    .       ,                 ,      .

----------


## zak1c

*-k*,

----------


## .

.       .

----------

, . 1  -        (        ,  ,   ). 2  -   (-  ,     ). 3  -  //      ( ,     ,    .  ,       ).

----------


## korolinka555

-  ().     ,    ,       .     2-  3-.
     . 

     .  .   .   ,           .     80 ,    ......
   .      .   .

----------


## kisani

, !

, ,   .
   ...

   :    .   2013  ,        .
         ( .  ).             , ,  2014   / ?

----------


## korolinka555

> , !
> 
> , ,   .
>    ...
> 
>    :    .   2013  ,        .
>          ( .  ).             , ,  2014   / ?


     !

----------

> :    .   2013  ,        .
>          ( .  ).             , ,  2014   / ?


!      ,     -

----------


## -

-    3    150 . ( 50   ) -    .    14   .     1,5  7     (2   5 )  .     ()   () -      .        ,         150    -  .    . 

:
   ?             ..     .   /   ?


PS        -    , .

----------

> -    3    150 . ( 50   ) -    .    14   .     1,5  7     (2   5 )  .     ()   () -      .        ,         150    -  .    . 
> 
> :
>    ?             ..     .   /   ?
> 
> 
> PS        -    , .


   .      ,  , ..   ,     . -  ( ),     3 ..  .    ,      .      .   +  ,      15 .. 
     , ..   .  .

----------


## _

> 


            ,   ? 
    2014 .    ,   ,      /   ,     ,        .  . 
 2014 . -    ,    (+1%  ,  300 000 ) ?

----------

,  ,   -6%   ,          .        ,            ,           . ,         (  )         ?

----------



----------


## -

???????                -                                     :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## .

.      .

----------


## -

-             ,            100           5    15            6   .       !13-20

----------


## .

* -*,     ,      :Smilie: 




> ,


 ,          :Smilie:

----------

> -             ,            100           5    15            6   .       !13-20


        /          /  /

----------

. ?

----------


## .

.       ,

----------

> .       ,

----------


## .

, ,

----------

> , ,


             ,

----------


## .



----------

> ..
> 141330,  ,
>  -, . .1 1
>   00000000000
>  305000000000000
> . 8-(915)-000-00-00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


             (    2 ,   ).  , , ,    ,     -  , ..    (  ) - -  .

----------

> (    2 ,   ).  , , ,    ,     -  , ..    (  ) - -  .


       ( +  +),       , ..       (.)

----------

. -     ( 6%)     3  -        .

      ,    1 ,   .    -      2014  ?      ,   2015    3  .

    :
   ( 6%)   ,   -        -,         !
        -   10 000= .               (30 000*5 = 150 000  .)           150 000=.   10 000= .      .

        3 .  ?

----------

-  ,      ?

----------

28.12.2004  911-   24.01.2006  37-ϻ  01.01.2013            ,        ,     .

1.   ,      . 

 01.01.2013     : 

1)        2-; 
2)         ( 3-); 
3)  ,   ,        ,       ; 
4) ,      ,        ,          . 

2.          6  ,                  (  ),        ()        ()  .       .

----------

!   .   ,   .         .             ?

----------

> !   .   ,   .         .             ?


       ,     . ,       ,    ,   .

----------


## .

14        , . 3       6%.    3   .  , ..       2  ,        ?           ,       ?

----------

!   ,  3- .
  .     .     , ..  ,     .     .  ,     ,  ,    .        ?    -  ?   .........

----------


## saigak

> ?    -  ?


50/50

----------

